# make buildworld



## michandr (Mar 27, 2010)

hey I am trying to set up root jails and every time i get to the point i need to run *make buildworld* i get this error similar to the following:

make: doesn't know how to make buildworld

thanks for the help


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2010)

michandr said:
			
		

> make: doesn't know how to make buildworld


`# cd /usr/src/`


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 27, 2010)

are you in /usr/src
do you have FreeBSD source code?


----------



## michandr (Mar 27, 2010)

*[SOLVED] freebsd sourcecode*

yes i was in /usr/src/ but i did not have the freebsd source code.


thanks everyone


----------

